# Passenger. In back pick pocketed me. Took my wallet



## coachry (Apr 13, 2018)

This is a nightmare. Picked up 5. Person in back seat pick pocketed me and took my wallet. Denied it. Chargers came in two days later. Dealing with Lyft and San Diego PD is a nightmare. 

please advise.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Your chiropractor will tell you to put your wallet in your front pocket while you drive. It helps your back a lot. It also prevents from pickpockets. Just curious…. How did he have access to your pockets to pick them in the first place?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

coachry said:


> This is a nightmare. Picked up 5. Person in back seat pick pocketed me and took my wallet. Denied it. Chargers came in two days later. Dealing with Lyft and San Diego PD is a nightmare.
> 
> please advise.


Change your banking/credit card information and get a new license. 

Check your cerdit reports for new account activity. 

Aside from that move on.

Cops aren't going to do anything and Lyft is, well they're Lyft.

If you have friends and know where the guy that took it pay him a visit...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

coachry said:


> This is a nightmare. Picked up 5. Person in back seat pick pocketed me and took my wallet. Denied it. Chargers came in two days later. Dealing with Lyft and San Diego PD is a nightmare.
> 
> please advise.


Pax are honest and law abiding citizens. I am sure your wallet must have slipped out somewhere. People are good. Someone will get it back to you.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

How?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I seem to say this everyday now but…you know where one of them lives, right?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I do not believe it was the pax that did this. It would be nearly impossible to pull someone’s wallet out of their back pocket while sitting in a car… and certainly one would notice this happening if it indeed happened…

Try pulling your wallet out of your back pocket while sitting in the car… You will see how difficult it is to do… if it can be done at all.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Just when you thought that you've heard it all........


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I do not believe it was the pax that did this. It would be nearly impossible to pull someone’s wallet out of their back pocket while sitting in a car… and certainly one would notice this happening if it indeed happened…
> 
> Try pulling your wallet out of your back pocket while sitting in the car… You will see how difficult it is to do… if it can be done at all.


I'm guessing the wallet was actually laying out somewhere, just asking to be stolen.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well, the guy did say his cards were being charged. So somebody got it.



Rampage said:


> I seem to say this everyday now but…you know where one of them lives, right?


And I seem to say _this_ often.... DON'T KEEP YOUR DRIVER'S LICENSE IN YOU WALLET.

AND DON'T *EVER* KEEP YOUR SOCIAL SECURITY CARD IN YOU WALLET.

Keep the absolute minimum number of items in your wallet. How often do you need your license when you are out of your car? I hide my license in my car. Leave all the credit cards you want in your wallet. You won't pay for the charges. Just don't keep stuff in there that will let them STEAL YOUR IDENTITY.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah, he dropped it and now wants to blame somebody else. Millennials. SMH


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Unless your rear was hanging over the seats, I don’t see how that’s even possible. Did you put their luggage in? Some pickpocketed are slick but still I don’t see how that could even happen when sitting in your car seat.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

This is actually a minor reason why I have a barrier between me and pax.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> This is actually a minor reason why I have a barrier between me and pax.


What kind of barrier?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> What kind of barrier?


Probably lasers.


----------



## coachry (Apr 13, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I do not believe it was the pax that did this. It would be nearly impossible to pull someone’s wallet out of their back pocket while sitting in a car… and certainly one would notice this happening if it indeed happened…
> 
> Try pulling your wallet out of your back pocket while sitting in the car… You will see how difficult it is to do… if it can be done at all.



side pocket. baggy shorts. i felt it but thought because i had 4 in the back and one fat ass leaning over my center counsel from the back that his hand just hit the side of my shorts and pocket.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

coachry said:


> side pocket. baggy shorts. i felt it but thought because i had 4 in the back and one fat ass leaning over my center counsel from the back that his hand just hit the side of my shorts and pocket.


You had 5 pax in an X or XL? 🤔


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> What kind of barrier?


DIY heavy plastic film stretched over PVC pipe.
I made it at the start of the pandemic. I decided to keep it when I figured out pax can’t touch me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

coachry said:


> please advise.


Shove these in your pockets next time:


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> DIY heavy plastic film stretched over PVC pipe.
> I made it at the start of the pandemic. I decided to keep it when I figured out pax can’t touch me.
> View attachment 678871


I like it. It has help up well. Guess you don't need a dash cam with that barrier. Do any pax complain?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I like it. It has help up well. Guess you don't need a dash cam with that barrier. Do any pax complain?


I have a dashcam and it works great. 95% of pax like it and complement me. The trick was finding clear heavy vinyl.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I have a dashcam and it works great. 95% of pax like it and complement me. The trick was finding clear heavy vinyl.


A barrier is only doable on cars that have dual heating and A/C, otherwise the back seat will swelter in the summer and freeze in the winter.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Your chiropractor will tell you to put your wallet in your front pocket while you drive. It helps your back a lot. It also prevents from pickpockets. Just curious…. How did he have access to your pockets to pick them in the first place?


I am wondering the same thing how they were pickpocketed from the backseat?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

coachry said:


> side pocket. baggy shorts. i felt it but thought because i had 4 in the back and one fat ass leaning over my center counsel from the back that his hand just hit the side of my shorts and pocket.


Not a chance in hell it happened that way because if someone was doing that while I was driving I would have hit the brakes to put the person back in the back.

You dropped the wallet and want to blame someone else.

My adopted brother came into my room a few days back and grabbed all my pants to clean them and I told him to wait until the morning and I would do the wash but he insisted, so he accidentally washed my wallet and we thought it was lost but by luck it stayed in the back pocket.

So either you are a bad driver or you lost your wallet and now want to blame the Pax.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Not a chance in hell it happened that way because if someone was doing that while I was driving I would have hit the brakes to put the person back in the back.
> 
> You dropped the wallet and want to blame someone else.
> 
> ...


Your adopted brother does your laundry? No lie, I kinda want to adopt a brother now. Where do I sign up?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

coachry said:


> side pocket. baggy shorts. i felt it but thought because i had 4 in the back and one fat ass leaning over my center counsel from the back that his hand just hit the side of my shorts and pocket.


So tell the truth was it a guy or gal rubbing your leg up… I’m going to guess that boner you got probably ended up being a distraction…

Yep, sounds about right…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Your adopted brother does your laundry? No lie, I kinda want to adopt a brother now. Where do I sign up?


I put him out on the street corner with a sign daily and yet people pay me to take him back…

( I bet someone of you 💭 this was going another way didn’t ya? )

Anyhoo, my point is the person claiming they were pickpocketed in my personal opinion is lying 🤥 but hey who knows.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Some seats are designed to have a split between the backrest and the actual sitting part. It helps with ventilation.

I know in my Lincoln it's done this way and you can actually grab somebody's underwear and give him a nice little snuggie if you wanted to.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

When I am working, I leave my wallet at home.

I carry my drivers license, car/,medical ins cards, vehicle registration and ONE credit card in a packet on a lanyard around my neck and UNDER my shirt ..... along with the key fob for the vehicle.

It is was easier to prevent stuff like this from happening, than it is to recover from the theft/loss.

You just have to be smart about it all!


.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Anyhoo, my point is the person claiming they were pickpocketed in my personal opinion is lying 🤥 but hey who knows.


I have to agree with you .... the story is kinda sketchy.

Truth be told, his wallet might have fallen out of his pocket onto the back floor and someone picked it up.

I know on a few occasions, my wallet has slid out of the back pocket on some pants I wear. I even found my wallet stuck in the seat of my tractor. After that I no longer carry a wallet in my pocket when driving for ride share or cutting the grass! LOL


----------



## Tresmonkeys (4 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> Pax are honest and law abiding citizens. I am sure your wallet must have slipped out somewhere. People are good. Someone will get it back to you.


 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄 In 5 yrs I was used to deliver dope, was robbed 2x and assaulted once. Also had to deal with drunk men and unwanted propositions and touching. Lots of "I'll tip u later" lying and in general many pax felt entitled. My pet peeve was backseat driving. Its annoying and unsafe. Most pax are decent but abyuge % are jerk


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> This is actually a minor reason why I have a barrier between me and pax.


Why not just wear a full body condom that works also..lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I carry my license and one credit card when I do rideshare. I have one of those ultra thin wallets and carry it in my front left pocket.

Where normal people carry their wallets, I have a razor-sharp knife with a quick opener attachment. This knife once saved me during an attempted robbery at a gas station. My attackers were down for two young guys versus one old guy, but when the old guy pulls out a knife nobody wanted to play any longer.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Tresmonkeys said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄 In 5 yrs I was used to deliver dope, was robbed 2x and assaulted once. Also had to deal with drunk men and unwanted propositions and touching. Lots of "I'll tip u later" lying and in general many pax felt entitled. My pet peeve was backseat driving. Its annoying and unsafe. Most pax are decent but abyuge % are jerk


I have been assaulted once five years ago. The guy is still in prison. 
If any drivers are assaulted please press charges and follow through. It makes the rest of us safer.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Tresmonkeys said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄 In 5 yrs I was used to deliver dope, was robbed 2x and assaulted once. Also had to deal with drunk men and unwanted propositions and touching. Lots of "I'll tip u later" lying and in general many pax felt entitled. My pet peeve was backseat driving. Its annoying and unsafe. Most pax are decent but abyuge % are jerk


Luckily for me only a few whipping outright a-holes, but to me the worst is the ones who complain to Uber maybe it's a legitimate complaint but instead of them addressing me the driver so I can improve, they feel it's better to report to Uber so I can get a one strike and a mark on my record, all passengers that do this need to burn in hell.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I call shenanigans 🤪


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

wallet goes in glove box uber or not, is something i have always done


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> wallet goes in glove box uber or not, is something i have always done


I put my smaller purse in my locked glove box. I still call BS on how OP’s wallet disappeared. 


Atavar said:


> I have been assaulted once five years ago. The guy is still in prison.
> If any drivers are assaulted please press charges and follow through. It makes the rest of us safer.


That’s awful that happened to you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

One reason why I put my wallet in my glove box is because I don't carry a traditional man's wallet I've always carried a compact type checkbook I've only carried a wallet for a few years in my Young adult life and I've lost two of them I've been carrying something like this for at least 30 years and I have never lost one, fits comfortably in front pants pocket but of course it's a little uncomfortable to have it in the front pocket or back pocket while driving so I naturally put it in the glovebox.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> One reason why I put my wallet in my glove box is because I don't carry a traditional man's wallet I've always carried a compact type checkbook I've only carried a wallet for a few years in my Young adult life and I've lost two of them I've been carrying something like this for at least 30 years and I have never lost one, fits comfortably in front pants pocket but of course it's a little uncomfortable to have it in the front pocket or back pocket while driving so I naturally put it in the glovebox.
> View attachment 679254
> 
> View attachment 679253


Thats bigger than your hands. I didn’t think any used a checkbook in stores anymore.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ther is a reason cab drivers carry wallets with chains.
Vintage Dragon Mens Wallet Slim Card Money Purse Wi/ Saf... https://a.co/d/es0NlWr


----------



## antoninomubarik (3 mo ago)

coachry said:


> This is a nightmare. Picked up 5. Person in back seat pick pocketed me and took my wallet. Denied it. Chargers came in two days later. Dealing with Lyft and San Diego PD is a nightmare.
> Kodi nox​please advise.


How did he have access to your pockets to pick them in the first place?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

antoninomubarik said:


> How did he have access to your pockets to pick them in the first place?


Not all cars have that high center console that goes back pretty far and it's up against both the driver and passenger seat, I know in my MKZ it will be damn near impossible if not totally impossible to pick my pockets but some cars you can.


----------

